# Alert notifications



## steveindenmark (23 Oct 2021)

How do I clear the 3 alert notifications?

I have read all the notifications and marked them all read. But cannot get rid of these 3.


----------



## KnittyNorah (23 Oct 2021)

That happened to me a couple of days ago, then suddenly seemed to clear itself. But it's happened again today.


----------



## Slick (2 Dec 2021)

Did we ever get a resolution to this as I've had this for a couple of weeks now and whilst its hardly an issue, it foes become quite annoying after a while. @Shaun


----------



## Slick (2 Dec 2021)




----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2021)

Slick said:


> View attachment 620299


In the picture posted by Steveindenmark, of the alerts page, have you marked them all in the box visible in that picture, then marked "All Read"?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

I think I got rid of the problem once by clicking on the red box itself, but I could be wrong - give it a try and report back!


----------



## Slick (2 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> In the picture posted by Steveindenmark, of the alerts page, have you marked them all in the box visible in that picture, then marked "All Read"?


My issue may be slightly different as I haven't got the check boxes. There just seems to be 1 alert that won't go away no matter how many times I read them.


----------



## Slick (2 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think I got rid of the problem once by clicking on the red box itself, but I could be wrong - give it a try and report back!


Good effort but nothing I'm afraid.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

Slick said:


> Good effort but nothing I'm afraid.


Oh well, worth a try.

I have had it happen a couple of times and it took some getting rid of.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2021)

Slick said:


> My issue may be slightly different as I haven't got the check boxes. There just seems to be 1 alert that won't go away no matter how many times I read them.


Anything/one on ignore?


----------



## Slick (3 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Anything/one on ignore?


No, I don't really understand why that's even a thing. If I don't want to read what you have to say, I just scroll. 

Still showing now.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have had it happen a couple of times and it took some getting rid of.


Aha - now I too have a stuck alert notification! 

I will report back on progress...


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2021)

I experimented and found a way of clearing it (Win 10 laptop, Chrome browser)!

Instead of clicking on the red alert flag, I did a Ctrl-click. Give that a go.


----------



## Shaun (4 Dec 2021)

@Slick if you click "Show all" does it show you which one of the alerts is the unread one? Also, check if you have any threads on ignore: https://www.cyclechat.net/account/ignored


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2021)

When I had it earlier today it was in a thread that I do NOT ignore and the message causing it was marked as Read.


----------



## Slick (5 Dec 2021)

Shaun said:


> @Slick if you click "Show all" does it show you which one of the alerts is the unread one? Also, check if you have any threads on ignore: https://www.cyclechat.net/account/ignored


I don't have anything on ignore, but I took your advice re show all and the alert was still there until I got bored scrolling through the pages looking for the stuck one and hit unread and it disappeared. 

Many thanks for your help. 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2021)

Is it worth, trying logging out then back in?


----------



## Slick (5 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is it worth, trying logging out then back in?


I tried that but no use. I'm sorted now anyway.


----------

